# Explanation of Emotional Aspects of IBS Video



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

I posted this in the hypnotherapy forum, but I thought it perhaps may be helpful in this forum as well - feel free to ask any questions - Anxiety and Depression is such a part of having IBS, that this may be helpful - There is also a new Anxiety Program which may be helpful as well.For those of you who may be interested - here is a video where IBS Audio Program developer Michael Mahoney of Cheshire England outlines the importance of the emotional aspects of Irritable Bowel Syndrome which are often ignored or not recognised by many in the caring community. He also gives an overview the IBS Audio Program 100. 



Here is a direct link for IBS Self-Help Group members for more information - and of course, you may ask questions here as well! : )http://www.healthyaudio.com/content/ibs?r=VmPRrcNk


----------

